# first completion



## asmodeus (Jun 13, 2015)

greetings all, id like to share my first completed work. advice and critique would be warmly received.

fates be good to you all.


----------



## OrangeAnalytic (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello asmodeus! I like the painting, overall. Very impressionistic, of course. Color selection a plus.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is nice Asmodeus. I especially like the texture of the picture. Did you use a pallet knife or a brush? I have seen some fantastic pictures done with just a pallet knife and it gives a beautiful thick texture like this.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is very nice! I agree with Orange Analytic, great use of color. Am I seeing Central Park?


----------



## asmodeus (Jun 13, 2015)

yes susan, it is central park. i didn't use either a brush or a pallet knife. i'd forgotten some supplies when i arrived to paint and used my fingers instead. 
The inability to eat my pretzel that day without consuming paint is a lesson not soon forgotten.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Cool....adult finger painting! 

I love it


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

asmodeus said:


> yes susan, it is central park. i didn't use either a brush or a pallet knife. i'd forgotten some supplies when i arrived to paint and used my fingers instead.
> The inability to eat my pretzel that day without consuming paint is a lesson not soon forgotten.


Dude! You missed out on a pretzel for your painting! You are devoted!  Love those pretzels!


----------



## Branwell (Aug 9, 2015)

Lovely study. Was it painted on location?


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Finger painted  This is all sorts of awesome 
I love the way it looks, the colors you used for the trees and the way the buildings look in the far away.... don't know if that makes sense "in the far away" ... Anyways, great job in my opinion, thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

'finger lickin' good'= KFC's chicken

'finger painting good'=asmodeus' painting

Great job! nuff said B)


----------

